# Crappy neighbor



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Why is it that the guy with the crappiest garden lives next to me? Geeze....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Sneak over at nite with some of that spray ground
killer and.........use yer imagination:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: (oh... I didnt say that and I wasnt even here today):smt012


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Why is it that the guy with the crappiest garden lives next to me? Geeze....


The same lives next to me, and what really sucks is my housing addition is only 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Say What!!!*

Is this what you are talking about Shipwreck??:smt082  :smt082


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

*neighbors*

reminds me how lucky i am .25 miles between neighbors, except snakes, panthers,bobcats, rabbits,groundhogs,ect.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Is this what you are talking about Shipwreck??:smt082  :smt082


Hell, I'd be lucky if his yard looked that nice, even w/ that plant cut out


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL!! What exactly is he growing in his garden that makes it so crappy?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> LOL!! What exactly is he growing in his garden that makes it so crappy?


It looks like trash. Crappy plants - some stones used as borders, mixed with bricks that don't even match his house. Just a big mess. It would look better if he had no plants...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

At least he don't have an engine block and transmission sitting on his lawn like my neighbor across the street has.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hell, I'd call the city and report him if he did  - I did it years ago at an apartment I lived at - guy collected appliances. This city has strict codes. U can't even park your car on your lawn, and U can get a ticket if U don't pick up your garbage can within 24 hours after the truck comes.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> . This city has strict codes. ........... and U can get a ticket if U don't pick up your garbage can within 24 hours after the truck comes.


We have one of those city-issued garbage containers, big green plastic wheeled things. My wife keeps ours clean and makes sure we get our correct one back. There is no identification on the container. How do you identify ours, I once asked her.

"Easy. Ours is the one that still has a few spent primers rolling around in the bottom!"

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Is this what you are talking about Shipwreck??:smt082  :smt082


No offense to anyone who owns a pair of them, but those are definatly the dorkiest looking shorts I ever seen.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> We have one of those city-issued garbage containers, big green plastic wheeled things. My wife keeps ours clean and makes sure we get our correct one back. There is no identification on the container. How do you identify ours, I once asked her.
> 
> "Easy. Ours is the one that still has a few spent primers rolling around in the bottom!"
> 
> Bob Wright


We have 1 like that too - but, they paint your address onto it here...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> some stones used as borders, mixed with bricks that don't even match his house.


ROTFLMFAO

You should be real glad you don't live here. :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

We have to just put our garbage bags out on the curb and hope some dog doesn't tear it up and scatter trash from here to Hell and back before the garbage truck comes by, which is what ever time of day is convient for them. I tried putting the trash in a nice plastic can I bought myself and the garbage truck guys threw it away.:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I tried putting the trash in a nice plastic can I bought myself and the garbage truck guys threw it away.:smt022


I am laughing hard - that is funny 

WHen I was a little kid in Louisiana, I remember the metal, round garbage cans that U had to buy yourself. Then, I guess I was 12 or 13 when the city invested in the green, square cans - there was still 2 guys on the back of the truck, but they just pushed the can to the back, and a lift would dump the can.

In my town now, there is just 1 driver, w/ no one else in the truck. And, he controls a giant claw that grabs each can. So, no need for guys on the back of the truck - although, back in Louisiana, they still do it w/ the 2 guys on the back...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The retired lady next to me has so many plants and trees in her front yard it looks like a damn jungle. Every day it seems she is adding something. Pretty soon we're not going to be able to see her house.

If I ever move again it's going to be out of the sub-divisions and into the country.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> The retired lady next to me has so many plants and trees in her front yard it looks like a damn jungle. Every day it seems she is adding something. Pretty soon we're not going to be able to see her house.
> 
> If I ever move again it's going to be out of the sub-divisions and into the country.


Just get a machete and cut thru her yard one time


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I like the ah......."other poster's".......spray idea. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

My neighbors may be the worst - they're always out in their yard, usually eating, and every once in a while they just up and go to the bathroom... right there out in the open...

Of course I live on a ranch, and my neighbors are cows...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> My neighbors may be the worst - they're always out in their yard, usually eating, and every once in a while they just up and go to the bathroom... right there out in the open...
> 
> Of course I live on a ranch, and my neighbors are cows...


Invite the neighbors for dinner. :smt077 :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Just get a machete and cut thru her yard one time


Good idea. Although a quick spray of total vegitation killer would be a bit quieter.


----------

